# Top 10 Cars of the 2013 SEMA Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Yet another SEMA Show gone by, yet another million plus square feet of sheer custom car insanity.

In a town where weird is normal, the masses of modified cars seem at home. Turbochargers the size of volleyballs are often wedged into Honda Civic engine bays and nobody bats an eye at airbrushed artwork of wolves and near-nude women. Despite the propensity for depravity that comes with a no-last-call town, SEMA is never anything short of a legendary gathering. 
With that in mind, here are the top 10 cars of this year's show, hotly debated by the AutoGuide.com staff.

More: *Top 10 Cars of the 2013 SEMA Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Cant agree on all the choices (the Mustang was weak) but imo the Ringbrothers Pantera easily tops the Porsche, Ferrari, and quite possibly any car within that list!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

